# [solved] bcm43xx: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

## mose

Hello I can't succeed to get my BCM4318 pci wireless network card to work.

If I do an ifconfig eth1 up

```

amd64 ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

lspci

```

...

00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

...
```

dmesg

```

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: HID 1241:1166 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

bcm43xx driver

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xC1 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

Adding 977248k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:977248k

  Vendor: USB 2.0   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 1100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1981440 512-byte hdwr sectors (1014 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1981440 512-byte hdwr sectors (1014 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

SoftMAC: ASSERTION FAILED (0) at: net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac_wx.c:306:ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate()

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: Canceling existing associate request!

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

SoftMAC: Canceling existing associate request!

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

SoftMAC: ASSERTION FAILED (0) at: net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac_wx.c:306:ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate()

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

SoftMAC: ASSERTION FAILED (0) at: net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac_wx.c:306:ieee80211softmac_wx_get_rate()

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 1, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

SoftMAC: empty ratesinfo?

```

dmesg tells that I don't have bcm43xx_microcode5.fw, but actually I do have.

```
amd64 ~ # ls /lib/firmware/

bcm43xx_initval01.fw  bcm43xx_initval07.fw    bcm43xx_microcode4.fw

bcm43xx_initval02.fw  bcm43xx_initval08.fw    bcm43xx_microcode5.fw

bcm43xx_initval03.fw  bcm43xx_initval09.fw    bcm43xx_pcm4.fw

bcm43xx_initval04.fw  bcm43xx_initval10.fw    bcm43xx_pcm5.fw

bcm43xx_initval05.fw  bcm43xx_microcode11.fw

bcm43xx_initval06.fw  bcm43xx_microcode2.fw

```

Maybe this firmware doesn't work with amd64? Anybody has an idea?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank youLast edited by mose on Sat Jan 20, 2007 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gwyn

As it happens, I've just been playing with this very problem. In my case it was a complete lack of the relevant microcode which was resolved by installing and using bcm43xx-fwcutter as described in 'Native Airport Extreme Drivers'on these forums at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194-highlight-bcm43xx.html

Note step 7 - unmerging hotplug did it for me.

Hope this helps.

----------

## mose

thank you gwyn, I'm going to try this!

----------

## mose

I installed the firmware with the cutter, and took a look at hotplug and udev.

```
amd64 ~ # eix sys-fs/udev 

[I] sys-fs/udev 

     Available versions:  079-r2 087 087-r1 (~)090-r1 (~)094 (~)096 (~)096-r1 (~)098 (~)099 (~)100 (~)100-r2 (~)103 (~)103-r1 (~)103-r2 (~)103-r3 (~)104

     Installed:           104(22:46:33 01/20/07)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

     Description:         Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

```

```

amd64 ~ # eix hotplug

* sys-apps/hotplug 

     Available versions:  20030805-r2 20030805-r3 ~20040105 20040401 ~20040920 20040923 20040923-r1 20040923-r2

     Homepage:            http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

     Description:         USB and PCI hotplug scripts

[I] sys-apps/hotplug-base 

     Available versions:  20040401

     Installed:           20040401(23:59:58 08/09/06)

     Homepage:            http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Base Hotplug framework

```

However I'm still stuck with the error

```
amd64 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth1  
```

----------

## noice

you can tried to downgrade Udev to 103 version

----------

## mose

that worked noice, thank you so much to everybody for the help!

----------

## Gwyn

I notice you have udev-104 and hotplug both installed. The article says that firmware loading will not work in this case, so you must unmerge hotplug (IMO) as its functionality is now provided by udev. Anyway, if that does not work you can always remerge it.

Note: my own attempt was immediately after a clean install of gentoo-sources on amd-64. The only other thing was that I got my version of wl_apsta.o from http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o.

Gwyn

Cymru am byth!

Whoops- posted too late - glad you got it resolved.

G

----------

## mose

Yes, the problem was with udev.

Thank you again

----------

